# Older Rival Shifters prone to Break?



## mxred91 (May 26, 2013)

Does anyone know if the older (silver) Rival shifters are prone to break? I bought the bike off Craigslist, so cannot be sure the exact year of production. The bike is a Giant OCR1, 2006 from what I can tell (bike was like new when I bought it 2 months ago)
View attachment 281457
View attachment 281458

Chuck S


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

There's a long thread/discussion on this topic. 09 Rival shifters had an issue.


----------

